# Does turning a filter flow down wear on the hardware quicker?



## ackphft (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all, quick question regarding filters. 
I'm starting up a half planted 20g long with a riparium set-up on the opposite end of the submerged plants. I'm looking at an Aquaclear HOB, mostly to plant more stuff in but also for more room to play with media.
I'm toying with either a 30 or a 50 model, and as a longer tank I still want decent flow. The 30 goes 50-150 gph, and the 50 goes 66-200 gph, and I want to be running around 120. Would it be easier on the filter to have the 30 cranked to full speed or the 50 turned down a bit? Or is it totally moot since they have such similar motors


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Both of these are relatively small filter. The chance of you ever wearing down these filter is close to none.
Of course the smaller at full speed will use less energy


----------



## ackphft (Nov 28, 2017)

Makes sense, thanks!


----------

